# Leaking between the meter and the house



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Replace the whole line.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

is it a fitting leaking or hole in pipe? :wink:


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Well you can try to find the leak if you want to but any water lines I have seen are rolled K copper one continuous piece if shorter than 50 '.

If it's leaking where it ties into the curb stop valve then maybe it can be fixed but good luck finding a joint in the line. 

Where is your meter in relationship to the house??

Copper leaks are like light bulbs once you have one leak another is soon to follow.

Once one light bulb burns out another is close behind.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

thats why i was wondering if it was just a mechanical connection at stopbox or meter pit that was leaking,something simple like a bad flare or loose nut.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

First, you need to determine where the pipe is leaking. A bad connection could be easily fixed. If it is holes in the pipe, replace the whole line.


----------



## Stephen S. (Nov 23, 2009)

Update: It is found that the buried house water service pipe is some kind of plastic pipe then switch to copper pipe as it enters the house (underground ? I don't see where it's connected/ converted ...) and the leak is somewhere along the plastic pipe so installing a new copper pipe is the way to go.










The plumber told me that there was a lawsuit against using this kind of plastic pipe but it's a while ago (anyone heard about this? I'd love to know the outcome)

1) It's a 1" pipe. If I were to install a sprinkler system in future along the main water service pipe, is it necessary to increase to 1.25" pipe? The front yard area is around 250 sqft.

2) Is there a hole digger for digging a pipe tunnel to put the copper pipe through? or do I need a trench digger to dig a trench from the meter to my foundation (90 feet)?

3) Rolled pipe or rigid pipe?

Thank you.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

ANSWERS

1. Not sure

2 Trench Digger

3 Roll 1" K Copper 100 feet.

Note : When you install the new line run the new copper from the meter all the way through the foundation to the copper in the house.

You should also put a sleeve in the foundation wall that the new line runs through. Be careful not to kink it.


----------



## daveb1 (Jan 15, 2010)

Another answer to your question 2 might be directional boreing.I don't know what the costs or availability of one of these machine in your area are.These machines are not a rental item and therefore not a DIY project.The advantage would be clean-up at each end only and not across the whole yard.


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 24, 2007)

"Pipe Bursting": http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pipe_bursting


----------

